# Hilfe beim Forellen-Filet



## Black-Death (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern habe ich meine ersten Forellen filetiert.
Dazu habe ich mir vorher viele Videos im Netz angeguckt.
Trotz einigen Verschnitts bin ich ganz zufireden fürs erste Mal.
Allerdings kommt es mir so vor als wenn ziemlich viel Fleisch oberhalb der Rückengräte übrig bleibt. Ist das richtig so?
Und werden die Seiten(?)Gräten weich  beim braten oder muss man sie durch V-Schnitt bzw. mit der Pinzette herausholen? Mit der Pinzette finde ich es zu aufwendig und beim V-Schnitt hatte ich ziemlich viel Verschnitt.

Gruß
Black


----------



## Palerado (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Forellen-Filet*

An sich sollte nicht viel überbleiben.

Ich mache das mit den Gräten immer mit einem V-SChnitt. Wobei es eigentlich 2 parallele Schnitte entlang diese rGräten ist.
Verschnitt ist fast = 0. Gezupft sieht es nur halt besser aus.


----------



## Black-Death (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Forellen-Filet*

und wie sieht es mit dem stück über dem rückgrat aus?


----------



## maflomi01 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Forellen-Filet*

leider weiß ich nicht wie du schneidest , ich immer so : Rechtshänder, Fisch(ausgenommen)-Bauch zu mir und Kopf nach rechts hinter den Kiemen am rücken ansetzen und zur Brustflosse runter schneiden (die Mittelgräte nie durchschneiden) sollte der Bauchlappen noch mit der Brustflosse verbunden sein diese stelle durchtrennen.
In diesen Spalt das Messer legen und die klinge nach Rechts unten drücken und nach links auf der Mittelgräte entlang schneiden die Bauchgräten dabei mit durchschneiden , den Fisch auf die andere Seite drehen und Kopf nach links der Bauch zeigt wieder zu mir, wieder den schnitt hinter den Kiemen durchführen , nun gibt es zwei Methoden die zweite Seite genau wie die erste schneiden dabei bleibt der Rücken stehen ( nicht schlimm man kann das gesamte Skelet kochen und eine lecker Suppe davon machen ) oder wenn das Messer angesetzt wird ,die Hand in die Bauchhöhle halten und darauf achten das das Messer nun den Rücken mit wegschneidet leider hat man dann sehr viele Gräten im Filet, die Bauchgräten schneide ich weg wenn ich beide seiten raus geschnitten habe einfach Hand auf die Gräten legen (wer angst um seine Finger hat lieber Filet Handschuhe tragen ) etwas oberhalb der gräten ein bischen einschneiden , mit dem Messer die Gräten etwas anheben und zum Bauch runter schneiden (erfordert ein bischen übung ) zum schluß wer mag noch die Haut abziehen und fertig ist das Filet die Gräten die jetzt noch drin sind entweder drin lassen oder mit Pinzette Raus ziehen dies geht besonders gut wenn der Fisch eingefroren war.
Erklären ist immer Doof schnapp dir mal nen Berufsfischer und frag ihn ob du ihm über die Schulter schauen darfst so hab ich es gelernt , und benutze ein scharfes Messer damit geht das Filetieren sehr viel einfacher und du wirst dich auch nicht schneiden weil du wesentlich weniger kraft aufwenden musst als mit stumpfer Klinge


----------



## Black-Death (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Forellen-Filet*

danke für die ausführliche erklärung. das meiste habe ich auch so gemacht.
die rücken habe ich auch samt schwanzflosse eingefroren für einen fonds


----------



## maflomi01 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Forellen-Filet*

jo und beim nächsten mal nimmste alles auch den Kopfdenn da ist der meiste geschmack drin muss man ja nicht mit abpuhlen mach ich auch nicht aber den Geschmack will ich haben und die Gräten koch ich auch mit , wenn du nur Klares willst so wie ich habe mir einen beutel besorgt war glaube ich von Calgon da packe ich alles rein und rein damit ins Wasser und wenn alles schön abgekocht ist einfach den sack raus und fertig kein lästiges abfischen von schwebe Teilchen oder so


----------



## Black-Death (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Forellen-Filet*

in einem video hat einer gesagt den kopf würde er nicht nehmen da er wohl muffig sein solle?! deswegen habe ich die abgeschnitten


----------



## maflomi01 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Forellen-Filet*

wenn der Kopf muffig ist dann der Rest auch , aber es ist natürlich Geschmackssache und somit jedem selbst überlassen ob mit oder ohne Kopf es gibt sogar welche die einige der Eingeweide mit kochen wie Rogen Milch Leber o.ä. aber der Sud riecht schon ein bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das ist nur der duft, Geschmack ist genial obwohl nichts riecht mehr als Eishai Isländer art diesen Riechst du noch wenn du Flugzeug sitzt und schon 30min geflogen bist war mutig hab nen bissen probiert Fleisch ist extrem zäh und schmeckt wie die Einlage vergammelter Turnschuhe


----------

